# Cigars in Venice



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Any advice on a great place to smoke/buy in Venice? Will be there in a few weeks, thank you in advance.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Costa said:


> Any advice on a great place to smoke/buy in Venice? Will be there in a few weeks, thank you in advance.


Is it Be a D!ck Monday?

No?

Can't answer you then Costa. :ss

Al


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Im afraid in Venice their is only a few little shops that carry a small variety of cigars.... I would suggest taking your own.

A great place to enjoy a smoke... Go to Piazza San Marco and sit down outside at one of the cafe's... drink some espresso with your smoke... or order a nice mojito or mint julep.

In the evening when the sun sets... look at the church of San Marco in that same piazza. The gold leafing on the top looks beautiful when the light hits it just right!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> Is it Be a D!ck Monday?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


Wait until Monday to be a d!ck. 
I believe this is a serious request.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Im afraid in Venice their is only a few little shops that carry a small variety of cigars.... I would suggest taking your own.
> 
> A great place to enjoy a smoke... Go to Piazza San Marco and sit down outside at one of the cafe's... drink some espresso with your smoke... or order a nice mojito or mint julep.
> 
> In the evening when the sun sets... look at the church of San Marco in that same piazza. The gold leafing on the top looks beautiful when the light hits it just right!!!


Thank you! I will do just that! Exactly the input I was looking for!!!!!!



> [Wait until Monday to be a d!ck.
> I believe this is a serious request.


Ahh, its Al, we love Al! :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a preview of what you're looking for.... If you sit longer... it gets better!

The environment just makes it that much better! All of those lower doorway arches are gold inlay as well.....


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh. Wow. What a great picture! Thank you for that and your private PMs. This place is incredible, thanks so much!!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Best to bring your own AFAIK there isn't a "real" cigar store there.
Many of the tobacconists do have some cubans generally not a very broad selection and poorly stored though.
I always just take some from home or grab from Duty Free en route.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

j6ppc said:


> Best to bring your own AFAIK there isn't a "real" cigar store there.
> Many of the tobacconists do have some cubans generally not a very broad selection and poorly stored though.
> I always just take some from home or grab from Duty Free en route.


Never even considered a duty free. I have a lay over in Madrid. Any idea if the duty free in Madrid is any good for cigars?

Thanks so much for your info.


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Costa said:


> Never even considered a duty free. I have a lay over in Madrid. Any idea if the duty free in Madrid is any good for cigars?
> 
> Thanks so much for your info.


Check the beetles thread, I believe someone posted up they believe they picked up some beetles from the duty-free in Madrid.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

My experience in Italy was it is rather difficult to find a decent cigar store. There are only two LCDHs in the whole country.

You will see many "Tabachi" and they carry cigarettes but usually no premium cigars. You want to find a "Tabacheria" (cigar store) to find Habanos in Italy.

Buona fortuna!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's another pic to whet your appetite:


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

One of the most beautiful places I've ever been in my life. If you are staying away from Venice, in someplace like Jesolo or a similar town on the mainland, keep an eye out for the huge piles of stones as you ride up to Venice on the ferry. They're to keep out the rising waters from melting polar ice caps that threaten to flood the city.

I have no advice on cigars in Venice, as when I was there I wasn't much of a smoker. But definitely enjoy an espresso (be prepared for the kick!) and sit around, it's amazing. As for other smoking, I regret not trying some exotic European cigarettes! It's a neat place, cause everybody smokes, yet you can't do it indoors from my experience.

Enjoy your trip!

Where else are you travelling?


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Off topic of cigars; gondola ride: worth it or a waste of money? The girlfriend will probably want one, figured I'd check with you guys. And can I smoke while in one? :tu

Thanks for all the PM's, replies, and pictures. Such a diverse, educated, and will traveled crew here......


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Costa said:


> Off topic of cigars; gondola ride: worth it or a waste of money? The girlfriend will probably want one, figured I'd check with you guys. And can I smoke while in one? :tu
> 
> Thanks for all the PM's, replies, and pictures. Such a diverse, educated, and will traveled crew here......


A Gondola ride is an absolute must for Venice. Not sure if you can smoke while in the Gondola or not (I didn't ask). Doges Palace and St Marks Basilica are also a must see. The mosaics are all gold and the bizantine architecture is impressive.

Also you should know they just outlawed the sale of pigeon feed in St Marks Square so if you want to go feed the flying rats with your lady, bring your own bread crumbs.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Costa said:


> Off topic of cigars; gondola ride: worth it or a waste of money? The girlfriend will probably want one, figured I'd check with you guys. And can I smoke while in one? :tu
> 
> Thanks for all the PM's, replies, and pictures. Such a diverse, educated, and will traveled crew here......


Absolutely worth it. I think we paid maybe 150 euro (that was a couple of years ago though).

How long are you going to be there? A Venice Card will pay for itself (free mass transit(boats), many museums also free) if you are going to be there at least 3 days


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

3 days. That seals it, she gets a gondola ride thanks to you guys. :ss


----------

